
Show HN: Ask the Caterpillar – A harm reduction chatbot/API for substance info - llamataboot
https://www.askthecaterpillar.com
======
twothamendment
"Can I mix vinegar and baking soda?"

Sorry, but I couldn't determine what substance you were inquiring about, but I
think you wanted to know about interactions.

Same answer for "Can I mix orange juice and vodka?"

~~~
llamataboot
Geared towards psychoactive substances/drugs :) Has about 500+ that it knows,
but always happy to teach it more!

------
llamataboot
Today is the first day that the Caterpillar has been in the world, so input
might still be a bit brittle until there are more queries to train it on.
Happy to answer any questions!

------
llamataboot
Guess it wasn't time for the Caterpillar yet! Will try submitting again in a
few months... :)

